# 189 Visa - Some Questions



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,
I am going to lodge application for 189 Visa. I have some questions. I would appreciate members help in this regard.
- I am not claiming my wife's skills points, should I mention my wife's experience and upload documents thereof?
- I have just gone through the medical through emedical clinic, they told me that they will upload the result directly. I just logged in ehealth and can not see any change therein. Unfortunately, I did not keep any extra copy of referral letter which had HAP ID and other details. As I need to mention HAP ID, should I generate it again from that ehealth portal? Will it be the same HAP ID or it may change whilst generating the referral letter again?
- I have 10 years of experience, however, the accessing body just recognized 5 years post qualification experience. Should I upload the pre qualification experience documents as well which was not recognized or just mention them only?
- Any original document also need to be uploaded or all should be certified copies?
- Once I pay visa fee and given the option of uploading documents, how long will this be available? The 60 days limit will be over once I pay or I would need to upload the documents within the same time frame?

Regards,
Zia


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

Great questions - my responses:

Re: wife experience docs, generally not necessary if you are not claiming partner points, unless requested.

Re: health, can you get the HAP ID from the clinic? 

Re: experience, you only need to upload docs for experience you are claiming points for, or experience that the skills assessor requires in order to deem you as skilled.

Re: docs, colour scans or certified black & white copies are generally acceptable to DIBP for online applications

Re: time to upload docs, this is generally available even after a case officer has been assigned - can vary depending on how your application is processed.

Hope this helps - best of luck with your application!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,
Thanks for your prompt and useful response!
I also have arranged PCC from my country of citizenship but need letter from CO for getting PCC from the country of residence. Should I upload the one I have or wait to be asked for both PCCs?

Regards,
Zia


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

I would upload whatever you have ready and request the letter from the CO. Sometimes there is a delay in getting this letter as PCC's expire in 1 year, and if a long processing time is anticipated (ie, for onshore partner visas), they may hold off a while on giving you the letter, but you'll need to see from your CO how they want to handle it.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Some quick questions - need your help:
- There are two fields in heath examination section. One is text box for details and other for HAP ID. I put the HAP ID in the relevant field, however, I do not have idea what to write in details field.
- Question regarding previous countries of residence - Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? - Is it about any country in which applicant lives/works and not a citizen? I am living in a country where I am not a citizen and have only work permit. should I mention this residence here from the date I came here till today?

Regards,
Zia


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

Re: details on health question, I believe that asks if you have had a health exam - if so, you can put the date/location, etc in the details box.

Re: countries you've lived in with only a work permit, yes, those should be listed if you consider yourself living there for any period of time. If you were just visiting for a short period that might be different.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Zia -
> 
> Re: details on health question, I believe that asks if you have had a health exam - if so, you can put the date/location
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

I think we may be speaking of 2 different questions. If the questions asks about a HAP ID and any details about the medical exam itself (ie, location, date, time, etc) that's one thing. If the question is asking you to explain any "Yes" answers on the actual health questions on the application (ie, "Have you had any ..."), then that's a different question and should be answered accurately. That being said, you're not a Doctor and are not expected to give a detailed diagnosis - a layman's description of whatever the condition is should be sufficient, and DIBP can follow up with the panel doctor or request additional information from you, the panel doctor, or a specialist as necessary.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thanks again!

Certainly, when I ticked on yes for every item that applies I was declaring it. My assumption as well was that specific medical conditions will be examined by the panel physician during the actual check-up.

You're always promptly reassuring mark! 

Thanks


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi again Mark,

I saw your advise in another thread re: medical examination that 189 includes FULL Medical check up, including chest xray, and HIV test. Would full cover blood chemistry as to cholesterol level? 

Sorry to bother again Mark


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Kindred -

I'm not sure of that. Normally the blood test taken at PR visa medicals is taken only for purposes of HIV testing, however the doctor at the exam has the ability to order additional tests as he/she feels is necessary, so it is possible that an expanded blood test to include other factors could be requested by the doctor. If you indicated to the doctor that you had any other medical condition that could warrant expanded blood testing beyond HIV, or indicated as such on the medical forms, that could also trigger it I would think.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Yes I thought so too. Although HIV test is the only one specifically directed to blood exams, I guess there are other medical conditions I declared that may warrant other blood chemistry / pathology tests.

Thank you Sir! Now that am almost at the last stretch pf my journey to
Australia, can't help feeling sentimental with all the process and of course, your help free of charge!

Thanks again!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Kindred -

Sounds good - best of luck with all, glad I could help!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I am about to lodge my application and have some more questions - appreciate your help;
- what is 'usual country of residence'? Is it the one of which the application is citizen or the one where the applicant is currently living/working? I am living in a country for last 5 years where I am not a citizen and hold work permit only. So should I mention this stay in 'Previous Countries of Residence' question and mention my country of citizenship in 'usual country of residence' or vice versa?
- Skill assessment; my assessing body recognized only post qualification experience which at the time of assessment counted to 4years and 11 months, however, when I lodged the EOI (after receiving the assessment outcome), it counted just above 5 years and I am claiming 5 years in my EOI. I am still under the employment of the same company whose experience was recognized. Will CO consider that at the time of EOI submission I had completed 5 years, or he/she will only count the period mention in assessment letter? Can this create a problem for me? I have all the proofs (salary slips, bank statement etc to proof that I am still under the same employment).
Regards,
Zia


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

Thanks for the note - Usual country of residence would be where you "live" now, assuming that's for a reasonable period (ie, not living somewhere for a few months, etc). Sounds like your citizenship country would be a "previous country of residence" in your case, but as I don't have all your case details, I can't give you specific advice.

Re: amount of work, it counts as of the date of invitation. In most cases DIBP will accept continued payslips and a letter from your employer saying that you continue to be employed in the same position you were previously assessed at and give you credit for that period of time (up until the date of invitation).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt response!
So I should arrange a fresh letter from my employer and also attach current payslips/bank stat?
Regards,
Zia


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

I'd get an additional letter from your employer (or replacement) covering the entire time employed including the time since the skills assessment, and would put together payslips for the period since the skills assessment up until the date of application to show you've been employed the entire time.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,
Is it OK if this letter is addressed to assessing body? My employer does not issue open reference letter and I don't want to ask a letter to DIAC.
Also regarding question for "previous country of residence", should I mention the time lived from 18 years till the day I left there?
Regards,
Zia


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

Letter to assessing body is fine, you can re-use it for DIAC.

You'll need to check the form to see how far back they want addresses/countries - I'm not sure as it's different for different forms.


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

I have requested my employer to give the fresh letter addressed to DIBP. That should suffice the need.
Regards,


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,
I just noticed one mistake. While I was submitting the EOI, I did not mention the experience for which I am not claiming any point (which was not recognized by the assessing body). Should I mention that in my application, although I am putting it as 'not related to the nominated occupation'? If I mention it, will there be any issue?
Regards,


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,
Would appreciate your reply on the above raised question before I lodge my application...
Regards,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

Thanks for the note. I can't give you any specific advice for your case since I don't have all your information to review and consider.Some people choose to list non-relevant experience and mark it as such, while others do not include it - sorry, wish I could be more help, but I would need to know a lot more about your case and the specific information about that job experience you're considering including/excluding to give you any specific advice. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Mark for the response! I understand your point. What do you suggest in a situation when one chooses to list non-relevant experience in the application when it was not mentioned in EOI, though there is no point claim thereof? If you think there might be issues, I would choose not to mention it. 
Regards,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

Hard to say without knowing more about the employment and if/how mention of it could affect the perception of the applicant by the case officer. Also, consider the instructions for whatever forms (or screens!) you complete - if it wants "all employment" then list all; if it wants "relevant" employment, then you have some room to decide what you believe is relevant, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,
It is about all the employment in the past 10 years, so all should be mentioned. As there is no point claim for non-relevant employment, will CO understand that it was mistakenly omitted in the EOI?
Regards,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

Likely no problem, but neither I (or anyone else) can predict a CO's individual behaviour. An EOI is not a visa application, so the information is not held to some of the same legal standards (and potential penalties) as statements made on a visa application. Once the information is included (or omitted) on a visa application (whether it comes from the EOI system or is added in addition to it), it is held to a far higher standard. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Mark for your prompt help!
I would choose to mention it and would put it as 'non-relevant'. Should I also upload documents (experience/reference letters etc) for this employment as well or just upload for the one I am claiming points?
Regards,


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,
I lodged the application, now uploading docs. I have a confusion regarding photograph to be uploaded. I got the soft copy of the photograph from photographer but it looks bigger than the required size (45mm x 35mm). Should I get the actual photograph of this size, scan and upload or upload the one I have as soft.
Regards,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd upload the one you have - they can always ask for another copy if that one doesn't work.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Mark for the prompt reply!
One more question, should I also upload the copy of residence permit of my usual country of residence or identity card from country of citizenship would suffice?
Regards,


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Mark & everyone-

Just wanted to share that today I have been allocated a CO. 

Thank God! All I will need to wait is the referred medical to be finalised.

Thanks for your help again Mark!


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Kindred,
When did you lodge your application?
Regards,


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

zia said:


> Hi Kindred,
> When did you lodge your application?
> Regards,


Hi Zia!

5th of October 2013; frontloaded everything including PCC, Form 80, and medicals.

Hope you and everyone else progress as well.

Goodluck!


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Kindred,
Good Luck!
I applied on 6th Nov, waiting for CO allocation.
Regards,


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mark,
I have received an email from Team 13 requesting for form 80 and form 1221 for me and my wife. Further, it is mentioned that my application has not been assigned to Team 13, and i will be informed when CO is assigned. Does it mean that my case is being assessed and CO is going to be assigned soon?
Should i send these forms in response to this email as attachment or upload online?
Regards,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zia -

Hard to say - I would think that you're some number of weeks away from assignment of a CO. Re: upload or email, I would carefully read the email as I expect they have indicated the preferred method there. If no preference, I would probably email to the address that sent you the email unless instructed otherwise in the email.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zia (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Mark for your quick response!
Yes. They mentioned to send the requested docs as scanned attachment to Team13 email address.
Regards,


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

Dear friends, I have a question to y'all. Giving a quick background.....I have 65 points in total, I received invitation last month and I have submitted docs & paid visa fees recently. I have applied for Analyst programmer(2613) category. Between the ACS assessment stage (July 2013) and Visa lodge (dec 2nd), I changed my job and currently I am a Manager. The current responsibilities does not fall under analyst programmer category, however my ACS was assessed for Analyst programmer position. Also, while lodging application, the system ask specific question that is "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" for which I have said 'NO' (naturally coz I am doing PM work). 
The question is - How does DIAC reacts to this situation? Does this bother DIAC that I have moved on from Analyst programmer role to PM role but why have I still applied for analyst programmer position? Is there a possibility to reject the application? Will they ask me to apply for different job category? 

Just worried, please let me know.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Talk4good,

No it won't bother them or affect your application. You were also correct to tick 'not related'.

Please be aware that your occupation group has experienced a high level of EOIs and as such is subject to certain invitation restrictions at the moment. Check under the 'reports' tab > 'occupation ceiling limits' here: SkillSelect


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Adam,

As you rightly said, I was a bit worried after I lodged the EOI, but within a week I did get the invitation and I hope the situation I described previously should be no problem. Do you have an idea how long it will take to get response from CO for Medicals/PCC ?. I have to tell you, one of friend lodged the application end of Nov (2 days after i did) and he has already received the confirmation from CO to go for Medicals/PCC (< 2 weeks timeframe !). I am surprised and my wait has agonisingly continues :-(.

Rony.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

talk4good said:


> Thanks Adam,
> 
> As you rightly said, I was a bit worried after I lodged the EOI, but within a week I did get the invitation and I hope the situation I described previously should be no problem. Do you have an idea how long it will take to get response from CO for Medicals/PCC ?. I have to tell you, one of friend lodged the application end of Nov (2 days after i did) and he has already received the confirmation from CO to go for Medicals/PCC (< 2 weeks timeframe !). I am surprised and my wait has agonisingly continues :-(.
> 
> Rony.


Ah yes, I missed the invitation part in your previous post. I'm pleased you got it.

There used to be a link underneath the uploaded document list that would allow you to enter medical details and print a medical referral letter containing a HAP ID, but the system changed at the weekend and I believe everything is now done through your ImmiAccount. I haven't had the time to explore this system yet, but would suggest you log on and see if there is a link/tab that leads to the same process above.

Get the police clearances completed ASAP, don't wait for a request. You need every country you've lived in for more than 12 cumulative months in the last 10 years since turning 16.


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Mark.
Your information are really note worthy.i have two querries also.plz help me.
1) i have recently submmited my EOI for 489 visa subclass recently,my assessed skill is Telecomm technician.I aslo applied for South Australia State sponsor ship.
Actually i want to not mention my wife and 2 kids as accompanying me in my next Visa aplic(the same i hve done in EOI and S.S aplic),as i want to be settled well first there and would like to bring my family after four years when i would hve got PR there in Australia.
2) And would i need to prep some documents such as PCC, med and birth certificate and pasport for my family members even they are not accompanying me in my any aplic ? thanks in Advance


----------

